# Marine Corps infantry



## Tandem (May 24, 2014)

I just had a few questions about some of you guys time spent in the Marine Corps infantry, or your interaction with these gentlemen.  I ask this question because I will be enlisting soon, with hopefully UZ.  However, I know 50% of the UZ guys don't make it to indoc, and half of those guys don't make it to BRC.  So with that being said I understand that I may end up becoming infantry.  The ultimate goal would be to attend A&S, which will more than likely be many years away.  So, I know your daily life varies from unit to unit, but I am very interested in what your daily lives are like in the Marine Corps infantry.  What about your training?  How often, what type?  What were your deployments like?  Time for online school, maybe night school?  Any information is greatly appreciated gents.

  -Also, does the Marine Corps happen to have an infantry unit similar to the 82nd?  I am very interested in the idea of hopping out of planes.  There being no airborne infantry unit would not be a game changer by any means, but it would definitely be a plus.

Thanks for all of your help,
Tandem


----------



## policemedic (May 24, 2014)

It's Infantry.


----------



## goon175 (May 25, 2014)

Tandem said:


> -Also, does the Marine Corps happen to have an infantry unit similar to the 82nd?  I am very interested in the idea of hopping out of planes.  There being no airborne infantry unit would not be a game changer by any means, but it would definitely be a plus.
> 
> Thanks for all of your help,
> Tandem



No, they don't have airborne infantry units. Recon and MARSOC are the only ones I know of who are on jump status, and from what I understand it is sometimes a wait before you get to go to airborne school. That being said, don't get too hung up on it - it's just one way to get to work, and in my personal opinion it is not as fun as it looks.


----------



## Teufel (May 25, 2014)

goon175 said:


> No, they don't have airborne infantry units. Recon and MARSOC are the only ones I know of who are on jump status, and from what I understand it is sometimes a wait before you get to go to airborne school. That being said, don't get too hung up on it - it's just one way to get to work, and in my personal opinion it is not as fun as it looks.



We also have Air Delivery Platoons and a lot of the ANGLICO guys seem to go even though they lost their jump mission.


----------



## AKkeith (May 25, 2014)

I have been Marine Corps Infantry for 5 years and been to 3 units so I can give you a well rounded response to your questions.

As has been stated, no there is no airborne infantry except for your recon guys can get jump wings. We do have some high speed cool schools. I am a HRST Master, Helicopter Rope Suspension Techniques Master. So repelling or fast roping out of a helo, also SPIE rigging which if you don't know what it is you should look up.

Normal life:
Come into work at around 6. Go PT and get slayed by team leader/squad leader/platoon sergeant/first sergeant, whom ever feels like getting theirs that day. Shower eat and be back at 8.

Day possibility 1. Probably sit around and wait for someone to come up with something to do then go commence classes on anything and everything. Go to chow at 11 and if your lucky be back at 13. Start classes again and studiously take notes.
Day possibility 2. Go draw weapons from armory. Walk out to the field and start buddy rushing. Go to chow at 11 hopefully be back at 13. Continue buddy rushing, watch weakest kid throw up and laugh, continue buddy rushing or patrolling or field skills.
Day possibility 3. Clean, clean everything. Usually on Thursday.
Day possibility 4. Command realizes there is nothing to do and recognizes you have been working really hard lately and your tactics are looking solid. You have a formation and get off early (very unlikely but does happen)
Day possibility 5. Get ready to go to the field for an extended field op. Draw out all gear and run all over base making sure everything is prepped and ready.

Then at the end of the day at 1600 someone will remember something that didn't get done and you will be in a mad rush to get it done so you can get off of work for the day. So you will usually be off between 1600-1800 but will more commonly than you like to acknowledge go later than 1800.

We are usually out in the field for a week at least once a month. During a busy time we could be out for the whole work week, every week in a month. Or during a workup for a deployment you can be out in the field for a month or more straight.

You will miss many weekends and will come home very late at night more times than you can count. I don't want to say you cant do school online but I've never seen it done successfully. I have been trying. You definitely can't expect to do night school as you will not be home many nights and many of those nights you won't be home will be last minute things.

Deployments: I have been in high tempo deploying units. We do about 12 month work ups and deploy for 6-9 months.

If you have any more questions I would be happy to help you.


----------



## Jim Flagan (May 26, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> I have been Marine Corps Infantry for 5 years and been to 3 units so I can give you a well rounded response to your questions.
> 
> As has been stated, no there is no airborne infantry except for your recon guys can get jump wings. We do have some high speed cool schools. I am a HRST Master, Helicopter Rope Suspension Techniques Master. So repelling or fast roping out of a helo, also SPIE rigging which if you don't know what it is you should look up.
> 
> ...



I concur with AKkeith, here's a take on infantry from a LAR standpoint. (Light Armored Reconnaissance) *LAR is more like an armored unit that happens to have 03's in it, not really a "infantry unit" per say. 

I have been in for 5 years, 2 Afghan deployments, all with LAR. We are mounted, so that entails a lot of vehicle maintenance. Ramp Monday means working on the vehicles all day , usually a 0313 "crewman task " but if it needs to get done quick-fast, and you don't have a rocker, grab a wrench. The 0313's are either working on the pigs (vehicles), or working on gunnery at the ISMT, Dis/As'in the gun. The 11's will use the above format that AKkeith laid out. LAR also has a weapons platoon, one per company. That's where I have been for the last few years. they are broken up into a Mortar/AT section usually run by 2 Ssgt's (0369's) the weapons guys usually don't get the "luxuries, or protection" of a weapons company like a line Bn,  most of the time we have to tag along with the scouts (0311's) and do 11's training. Under the right Ssgt's a weapons plt can be a haven. Mortars can always hone their craft, even without rounds (gun drills/FDC work) and Tow gunners (like myself) have the luxury of having to be in someones room "studying" armor ID. Live fire is almost non existent for us due to high round cost, unless in a work up for a deployment. The AT (Anti-Tank) section is pretty awesome, I have had some good work ups, mostly due to having an awesome BN gunner who can value a bunker-buster, or Javelin option.

Make contacts along the way, develop a good work ethic, accept school noms, and run with them. Once you show you are proficient with your job/mos, your unit will give you a little rope, so you can dabble into another (0916,0918, etc) I have been fortunate enough to be able to go to a lot of schools along the way, ISLC, MAI, Foreign weapons, TOW leaders, and lastly MCIWS (my pride and joy, it got me a job at the pool for the last year)

All of the above can be expected in some form or fashion. Its the United States Marine Corps son...Your experience may differ.


----------



## Sandman3 (May 26, 2014)

Just a friendly heads up, a good friend of mine had a UZ contract and failed BRC and was routed to being an 0621(communications).  Although he had passed SOI and had an 0311 MOS.  This same thing happened to all his other classmates who were dropped, and they were given 4 choices for non combat arms related jobs.  So in short, first become a Marine, and then tackle your goals 1 by 1.  There's plenty of information already on this site that will tell you where you should stand in order to succeed, for example, you have from now until whenever your supposed date to BRC, which is at least 6 months in service granted there were no complications. So if you show up and you barely run a 1st class(260 and below) and/or cannot swim then that is entirely your fault.  Just some things to think about, it's good to have a backup plan but it sounds like you might've already thrown in the towel, if you're going to do something, then give that 1 thing 100%.


----------



## MOTOMETO (May 26, 2014)

Jim Flagan said:


> it got me a job at the pool for the last year).



Lol skatin ass. I bet all your 03 buddies back at LAR hate you.


----------



## AKkeith (May 26, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> Lol skatin ass. I bet all your 03 buddies back at LAR hate you.


It's ok. I'm jealous too.


----------



## MOTOMETO (May 26, 2014)

AKkeith said:


> It's ok. I'm jealous too.



Yea, I couldn't stand it when one of our Marines would go TAD to some skate assignment, while the rest of us were headed to the field for a month. A shitty working party would always await that Marine though.


----------



## Grunt (May 26, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> Yea, I couldn't stand it when one of our Marines would go TAD to some skate assignment, while the rest of us were headed to the field for a month. A shitty working party would always await that Marine though.



Yep...once we got back, he would get the dreaded, "you need to go see S4 for your assignment this week, and the next week, and the next week...". Man it was painful to watch as they headed that way with their heads hanging....


----------



## Muppet (May 26, 2014)

goon175 said:


> No, they don't have airborne infantry units. Recon and MARSOC are the only ones I know of who are on jump status, and from what I understand it is sometimes a wait before you get to go to airborne school. That being said, don't get too hung up on it - it's just one way to get to work, and in my personal opinion it is not as fun as it looks.



Agree/ Static line sucks. 

F.M.


----------



## reed11b (May 26, 2014)

I, and many others I have jumped with, think that static line is a blast. Especially if it's a helo blast or tailgate. Also chute detail, while it sucks, beats the crap out of the motorpool. That being said, I agree it is not the end-all be-all of the job.
Reed


----------



## Muppet (May 26, 2014)

I don't mind static line but sometimes, things leading up to it sucked. Chute detail sucks, Sitting in the harness for hours on end and not being allowed to pee let alone take the kevlar off because you were JMPI'd. That's the stuff I dislike. Helo blasts were cool. Never tailgated. Then again, I never believed that the Saturday "fun jumps" were fun at all, especially after you are hung over from friday night. 

F.M.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 26, 2014)

lol, they wouldn't let you take your helmet off?  If you can't put a f'ing helmet on right you shouldn't be jumping... and that's also what your buddies are supposed to check. It's a chinstrap and 2 parachutists retention straps.

We'd pop ours off post JMPI and stuff em under the pack tray while we chilled waiting for birds or whatever.


----------



## Muppet (May 26, 2014)

Ranger Psych said:


> lol, they wouldn't let you take your helmet off?  If you can't put a f'ing helmet on right you shouldn't be jumping... and that's also what your buddies are supposed to check. It's a chinstrap and 2 parachutists retention straps.
> 
> We'd pop ours off post JMPI and stuff em under the pack tray while we chilled waiting for birds or whatever.



Yep. Not in the 90's bro. Once we were JMPI'd, could not touch shit and if we did, we were threatened of Art-15 for fucking with JMPI. Gay, huh?

F.M.


----------



## DA SWO (May 26, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I don't mind static line but sometimes, things leading up to it sucked. Chute detail sucks, Sitting in the harness for hours on end and not being allowed to pee let alone take the kevlar off because you were JMPI'd. That's the stuff I dislike. Helo blasts were cool. Never tailgated. Then again, I never believed that the Saturday "fun jumps" were fun at all, especially after you are hung over from friday night.
> 
> F.M.


Harness for hours, LOL.
Harness, JMPI, get on bird.
That's the AF way kiddos.


----------



## Muppet (May 26, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Harness for hours, LOL.
> Harness, JMPI, get on bird.
> That's the AF way kiddos.



82nd. Airborne Div. in 90's bro. LMAO. We could only wish. I would rather in flight rig than sit in harness for hours...

F.M.


----------



## Tandem (May 27, 2014)

Thanks for all of the solid input guys.  I truly appreciate it, nothing beats first hand advice from someone who does the job.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 27, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> Yep. Not in the 90's bro. Once we were JMPI'd, could not touch shit and if we did, we were threatened of Art-15 for fucking with JMPI. Gay, huh?
> 
> F.M.



That's the deuce for you. If you couldn't trust a Ranger to be able to put his helmet back on right.... yeah. Oh, and I was in Batt in the 90's. Late 90's, but still counts.


----------



## Muppet (May 27, 2014)

I hear you bro. LOL.

F.M.


----------



## Jim Flagan (May 27, 2014)

MOTOMETO said:


> Lol skatin ass. I bet all your 03 buddies back at LAR hate you.





MOTOMETO said:


> Yea, I couldn't stand it when one of our Marines would go TAD to some skate assignment, while the rest of us were headed to the field for a month. A shitty working party would always await that Marine though.



I served my time man, LAR, and most units for that matter will get theirs before they met you get yours. Back in the day before most of our time, FAPs were meant to give guys a break, now it's just for the shit bags and short timers. MCIWS isn't exactly a free ride, and as most MCIWS know just because some "dude" joined the MARINES doesn't mean he can swim. So the woes continue at least once or twice a week at a training tank near you, don't even get me started on open water ops.  When I started at the pool I used to ask why they would join the Marine Corps if they couldn't swim, but after a while it all begins to meld together. I fall under the S-3 and the Masterguns I work for is a boss so he sent me and another guy to the pool before we punched out for our next assignment. It was a blasty blast, an awesome year long break. I highly suggest it, come on man MCIWS is only 15 training days...swim or die.


----------



## DA SWO (May 27, 2014)

SOWT said:


> Harness for hours, LOL.
> Harness, JMPI, get on bird.
> That's the AF way kiddos.


Oops, forgot the best part: Take off to DZ 30min, or your next C-130 is free.


----------



## BloodStripe (May 28, 2014)

We had one guy who took the MCIWS gear list of 45 pounds in his pack as go out and find 45 pounds worth of rocks. Nobody corrected till he got to the pool for day one.


----------



## dmcgill (May 31, 2014)

Everything AKKeith said is spot on, probably because we are in the same unit lol...but one thing he didn't really touch on that I think is important to know is that it sucks (in case you didn't figure that out yet). The life of an infantryman is often boring and repetitive, repetitive and boring...and every now and then you get to do the stuff you actually signed up to do, the stuff you read about in books and saw on tv. There are many late nights and holidays not observed because you're out doing training that you've already done a thousand times and you're wondering why it's so important to keep doing it while everyone else is off and enjoying the weekend. In a light infantry battalion you walk everywhere. There have been many field ops, especially this past year, where you will walk with all your armor/gear and pack 6-9 miles then spend three days buddy rushing on a live fire and maneuver range (day and night), then walk your tired and dirty ass back through the hills home. This is the very essence of a grunt.

You will chafe.
You will bleed.
You will be tired, sore, wet, hungry, and miserable.

...more often than you will be stoked on what you're doing.

But this is the life you chose. Never, ever forget that. Almost just as important, never forget why, and never forget that no matter how shitty you think your situation is, your brother in an adjacent unit is suffering much more than you are. And there are more of your fellow Marines overseas putting foot to ass on our enemies who are suffering on a scale that makes them want to go back to when they were just "training". Remember it's not that bad.

PMA will get you through anything. Positive Mental Attitude. Good luck with whatever path you choose, but make sure you know why you're doing it.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jun 4, 2014)

The posts on this thread make me both proud I was an 03 and also very glad I'm no longer having to live that life on a daily basis. That's kind of the Corps in general: Your proud as hell of who you are as a Marine and what you did, but you really want whatever games are going on to end asap and move on to other shit.


----------



## Danimal0341 (Jun 9, 2014)

I have been in the infantry for 6 years now and honestly its what you make of it.  I learned a lot and had a great time though I am a mortarman and we all know how mortarman skate.  My advice to you is make the best of what ever happens with your first enlistment and try to learn as much as you can.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 23, 2014)

I also spent 6 years as an 0331.  Wouldn't have wanted any other MOS.


----------

